# help needed



## wellcraft290 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok so new to road biking and trying to learn etc. Looking to stay at the 2k and under level..
went to the lbs and liked the spec tarmac and the cannondale six carbon 5 seemed nice then on bD and like the le champ ti for 1699 and then looking at the kestrels as well. So will be going just road riding no competition just jaunts with some friends so what you all think? for comfort bang for the buck etc.


----------



## needforspeedsteve (Sep 23, 2004)

There are a lot of nice bikes in the $2k range. You will be able to get a great bike, and maybe more bike than you really need if you are only going to go out for jaunts with friends. The most important thing is how it fits. I've owned steel, aluminum, and carbon fiber bikes (in that order, currently riding carbon) and I really think that the frame material is mostly marketing hype. The biggest improvement in the past 20 years is having the shifters built into the brake levers (thank you Shimano for inventing that one). I really think the rest of the "improvements" haven't been as dramatic (my opion of course). Regarding bang for the buck, BikesDirect is hard to beat, however, you will not be able to test ride one or get a proper fitting. If you are new to the sport, this could be an issue (and it sounds like you are just getting into cycling). So, make sure whatever you get fits...and ride lots.

My 2 cents.


----------



## wellcraft290 (Jun 21, 2010)

well concerned about fit and saw bd sells kestrel so can go to the lbs and find the size and buy but can't find the "models" on the kestral site. have different names etc..

they just get special frames and build them?


----------

